# S&W pics



## pacecars (Jul 19, 2012)

The forum seems kinda slow so thought I would post some pics so here is my 6 inch S&W Model 25-5 .45 Long Colt that has been cut for moon clips by Pinnacle High Performance. I can now shoot .45 Long Colt, .45 ACP and .460 Rowland. The holster is by Lobo Gun Leather and can be worn strong side or cross draw and the grips are Combat Hogue Pau Ferro


----------



## TJay (Jul 19, 2012)

That is a fine piece.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice revolver.

Now for me to jump on my pet peeve horse.

Please don't take this the wrong way... BUT... there is no such thing as a .45 Long Colt.  It is just .45 Colt.

This in no way takes away from the beauty of your firearm, I just hate it when people use the wrong terminology when describing such a fine cartridge.


----------



## pacecars (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually there is. Colt themselves used it to differentiate it from the several other shorter rounds. No there was no gun so marked but there has been ammo sold by Colt and other manufacturers marked .45 Long Colt. So if it was good enough for Colt it is good enough for me. No offense was taken


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually, there was only a .45 Short that was available in 1880's, and a .38 Long Colt that came out in 1892, but there was never a .45 Long Colt.

Only the .45 Colt.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

I hope I'm not stepping on any toes here but I thought there was a .45 long colt round.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/AMM-4961

Now maybe it's misnamed as such, I don't know...but I thought there was one.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 19, 2012)

Some may call it the "Long Colt" but that doesn't make it right.

It is my little crusade.  "Obsessive" (or that other word), I know, but it is mine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.45_Colt - Pay particular attention to the "Alternate Name" section.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/45Colt.htm  - Notice, Chuck says, "Sometimes called the .45 Long Colt."  He doesn't say that is its designation.


----------



## pacecars (Jul 19, 2012)

It has been and still is called .45 Long Colt and .45 Colt. Either will work and mean the same thing.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice gun


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 20, 2012)

My favorite caliber and my favorite double action.  Very nice.

As far as 45 long colt vrs 45 colt.  The proper name is 45 Colt, but even Colt sometime slipped and called it a 45 Long Colt:


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jul 20, 2012)

I know nothing of either round, and don't really care, but that was a funny exchange!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jul 20, 2012)

And I love when people use Wikipedia to settle an argument.  You do know that site is user submitted information, right?  Not suggesting you changed anything, but I have before!


----------



## doofus (Jul 20, 2012)

now children...ya'll fight nicely..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2012)

doofus said:


> now children...ya'll fight nicely..



Says the doofus!      Don't U have some lingerie to model?


----------



## fishtail (Jul 20, 2012)

Y'all are all correct.
There has been the continuing misnomer about the correct name of the 45 Colt since it's inception.
I think being politically correct was born then.
Study more into the history of it. You would have thought there would have been a rifle chambered in it before the 1990's.


----------



## redlevel (Jul 20, 2012)

pacecars said:


> here is my 6 inch S&W Model 25-5 .45 Long Colt





HandgunHTR said:


> there is no such thing as a .45 Long Colt.  It is just .45 Colt.





pacecars said:


> Actually there is.





HandgunHTR said:


> there was never a .45 Long Colt.
> 
> Only the .45 Colt.





boneboy96 said:


> I thought there was a .45 long colt





HandgunHTR said:


> Some may call it the "Long Colt" but that doesn't make it right..





I have been listening to this argument since 1973 when I bought my first .45 Long Colt, a three screw Ruger BH.  I have heard it called .45 Colt, .45 Long Colt, and .45 Long.  I usually just call it .45 Colt, but I make sure whomever I'm talking to understands what I mean.  Whatever, it is my all-time favorite handgun round.  It got me started hand loading, and hunting with a handgun.  If you can't kill it with a 255 grain Keith SWC over 10 grains of Unique, then I don't want to hunt it.  That load will shoot clean through a 150 lb GA whitetail, usually dropping it right where it stood.  Recently, I have backed that load down to 9 grains of Unique.

pacecars, that is a beautiful revolver.  I have always wanted one, but never got around to trading for one.  I had a 625-5 Mountain gun, but traded it away.  All my .45 COLTS now are Ruger Single Actions.  Heck, I even have a .45ACP Ruger Single action.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 20, 2012)

montlary said:


> And I love when people use Wikipedia to settle an argument.  You do know that site is user submitted information, right?  Not suggesting you changed anything, but I have before!



I am well aware that Wikipedia is user submitted information.  However, I also check the references that are linked with the information.  If the info isn't referenced, I take it with a grain of salt.  If it is well referenced (such as the .45 Colt article) then it is one of the best places to find consolidated information.

Once again, this wasn't an argument.  It was a discussion about terminology, very similar to the "Clip vs. Magazine" debate.  Just because the "gun society" has allowed them to be used interchangeably doesn't mean that I will accept it is correct.

I am a detail guy.  Always have been, always will be.


At the end of the day, I am sure we can all agree that that is an exemplary example of a shooting iron, regardless of the moniker used for the cartridge it is chambered in.


----------



## pacecars (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep, no fight here and no name calling. A friend and I bought a couple of S&W 25s with 5 inch barrels called the Rocky Mountain bighorn Edition that had a laser engraved Bighorn on the side plate and wood combat grips and rubber ones when Oshman's was dumping that hand guns a few years ago. We paid around $350 I think but both of us ended up selling them and doubling our money. Should have kept mine


----------



## frankwright (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice gun. That is one of the few handgun calibers I have never owned but have always wanted.

I would like to have a Colt SA in that caliber but that is probably not going to happen. I could settle for a Ruger Vaquero or even a Blackhawk if I found the right deal.


----------



## Dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Really nice rig.


----------



## pacecars (Jul 27, 2012)

Hopefully I can find a cooperative deer or pig to poke with it


----------



## yaines (Jul 28, 2012)

*,45 Colt*

2 of the most respected sixgunners , John Taffin and Paco Kelly have a long standing friendly argument about whether it is .45 Colt or .45 long Colt , doesn't matter much to me , when someone uses the term long Colt , I dont care , its just too petty to worry about , when someone uses the word clip when it should be MAGAZINE bugs me tho .


----------



## pacecars (Jul 28, 2012)

It has never bothered me one way or the other but I have found that when talking about S&W revolvers the "Long Colt" designation helps since most ot the people I know automatically assume "ACP" when you say .45 or .45 Colt.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 10, 2012)

pacecars, I can't believe you haven't consulted the great gun guru himself..........ME!!!!! about the correct terminology for this piece. 

Nice shootin iron!!!!!!!


----------



## doofus (Aug 10, 2012)

my pet peeve is pistol and revolver.... George Washington carried a pair of horse pistols on his saddle during the revolutionary war and according to contemporary eye witness accounts Stonewall Jackson was killed by a pistol ball fired by a yankee cavalryman at Yellow Tavern Va... so how come now ain't nothin but automatics fit to be called pistols....


----------



## pacecars (Aug 10, 2012)

Well cap and ball revolvers are still called pistols. My S&W above is a .45 Long Colt pistol. That ought to torque a few. LOL


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 10, 2012)

Jimmy Crack Corn!
My favorite cartridge bar none. It shoots and it hits all that is needed!


----------



## pacecars (Aug 11, 2012)

I am going to try a few 300 gr hard cast lead bullets at 900 fps. Should go through anything I run across from pretty much any angle


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 11, 2012)

I alway gas checked the bases of mine and pushed them a bit faster with great results.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 11, 2012)

Omg! What a beauty.........


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 15, 2012)

NICE  The 45 Colt is one of my favorite all around calibers,
defense (lighter loads) and hunting(heavier loads) It will do it all.  I have a Ruger BH in 45 Colt and have been snooping around for a Smith 4 inch barrel for a while too, still looking


----------



## reiko1078 (Aug 15, 2012)

looove those grips


----------



## pacecars (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the grips off of Hogues auction site for under $40 shipped. They are "blemished" or the grain flow doesn't meet their regular standard


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 16, 2012)

I've seen Hogues with much lower quality wood. You did really good on those. 
I made some grips from black walnut with light finger grooves (small hands). Looks like fido's butt, but they work/feel so good I never went back for a redo. Mines a big Ruger SA and it is my favorite pistol by far. As the skinners used to say out on the plains "She makes the buffler come!" (with the right loads). Fluffed a lot of deer with her.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 19, 2012)

I was waiting on a set of Ahrends when I found these and couldn't resist. The Ahrends are a little smaller so the Hogues actually work better for me since I have rather large hands. These feel perfect.


----------



## bowtie (Aug 20, 2012)

nice looking piece....love the grip...


----------



## pacecars (Aug 21, 2012)

Still thinking about having a patridge front sight installed with a couple of gold bars ala Keith


----------

